

Show HN: The Skeleton I use for Node.JS Projects - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/node-mocha-skeleton

======
BenjaminCoe
I've been working on an article that discusses test-driven development in
Node.JS, using Mocha. As part of the article, I decided to put together this
skeleton project, which demonstrates how I usually tend to structure my
JavaScript libraries. Curious to hear how others approach it differently.

